# have around a grand to drop headers or catback first?



## Wolfman625 (May 8, 2012)

Hello fellow goats. Well ny birtday is coming up. Haha. Wanted to put some stuff into my goat. Have around 1k to spend. Should I do slp longtubes and high flow cats. Or should i do a corsa catback/ slp LM with a varam intake.

With headers. Do I need a tune for it at first. Or can i put it off a lil.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You should get a tune with headers.


----------



## Wolfman625 (May 8, 2012)

Ummm. That would be well over my limit. The header with cats are already 1,200. Max limit for me. Haha. I'm only 21 With 3 car payments ( 06 GTO , 06 Charger Daytona R/T , 03 GmC 2500hd Duramax) a house and a wife haha


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I would wait to do a complete system, intake, LT headers, catback and tune. Intake, shorty headers (catless mids), resonator delete (h pipe) with tune could be around 1,200 and would give decent gains. LT's will yield far greater gains, but only as a system and with a tune. Once you have done this mod, many others will follow, plan as a piece of the total mod package.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

With that many commitments, I'd put the money in the bank.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

^^^^ What he said. Sadly a grand really isn't much to drop on these cars.


----------



## bondpw01 (Jul 2, 2012)

If you contact Maryland Speed, they can get you headers mid pipes and axle backs. I am sure you could get Pacesetters coated LT, mid pipes and an axle back for that amount. Or you can do throttle body spacer ($75), cold air intake ($125) and pacesetter LT and mids (about $750).


----------



## Wolfman625 (May 8, 2012)

I like the pacesetters. The price is very good. But with the cattles mids am I going to loss power bc of it throwing codes..... We don't have emesshon test wear I live.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Wolfman625 said:


> I like the pacesetters. The price is very good. But with the cattles mids am I going to loss power bc of it throwing codes..... We don't have emesshon test wear I live.


The only code your going to throw is the rear O2s. They only test for you cats. They do not have anything to do with how the engine runs.

If your dead set on added some power and loudness do long tubes(Pacesetter or OBX in your budget) and a tune.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Look at JBA LTs as well.


----------



## Wolfman625 (May 8, 2012)

I found a place in Richmind VA. Called tunedbyfrost.com. They are a LSX only tuner 
( 1:30h from me ). I thing I'm going to do pacesetters long tubes cattles mids and a tune.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Make sure they are coated.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

BWinc said:


> Make sure they are coated.


Hot Jet coated not the crap coating they give from Pacesetter.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

If he goes to Maryland Speed, they switched companies.


----------



## allen (Dec 22, 2013)

I have a o4 gto an I have cat back exhaust system from flowmasters an stock manifolds an cats I just oick up a set of Arh headers LT I am trying to figure what to go wit after the headers I live in ca so they are strict on smog


----------



## Razz2o4 (Dec 5, 2006)

I would save a little extra, do Corsa Sport Cat back, Kooks LT catless Midpipes and a tune of course.


----------

